# Premed



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Is anyone here going this route?


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you for the move. It makes far more sense here.


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Me, me, me! :wink:


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

Are you taking courses in this direction?


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

I am. Courses in child psychology. Why do you ask?

If you mean courses in the sciences, well, some. I still have halfaway to go.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm in the process now. Are you doing any type of shadowing or volunteering?


----------



## matilda (May 21, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> I'm in the process now. Are you doing any type of shadowing or volunteering?


Nope. Not yet, at least.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm trying for a job right now in a healthcare related field. But I don't want to get bogged down with it. I'll have my bachelor's soon in an unrelated field. So now I have the luxury of just taking the premed courses for fun. The benefit is that regardless of whether I get into a premed school, I get to explore science. I love the labs.


----------

